
Self-Healing Systems - fogus
http://www.cs.rutgers.edu/~iftode/seminar04_papers.htm
======
mindcrime
So, is anybody here actually using any of this "self-healing" stuff in
practice? How's it working out? I've been fascinated with this since I saw an
IBM Tivoli seminar on "Autonomic Computing" a few years ago. It strikes me as
the sort of thing that "when it works, it's bad-ass." I just wonder how
reliable it turns out to be in actuality.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Erlang and Erlang programs?

------
sundarurfriend
As a newbie, which among these should I be reading first?

